# Feeding amano shrimp?



## Revernance (Aug 20, 2007)

I've been reading on amano shrimps. It's suggested that amano shrimps should not be fed botton dwelling fish's food. If you do this, then the shrimps will simply stop eating algae. 
I have Cherry shrimps that I feed wafers. If i put amano shrimps in with the cherries, does that mean that the amanos will eat the wafers too and not eat algae. Therefore their algae eating ability will be diminished? 
Sorry for the long and confusing question.


----------



## Scipio (Feb 18, 2008)

Amanos are hogs and yes they will eat the waffers but they never stop eatting/cleaning algea. If its a shrimp tank only you can just feed them (all shrimps) every other day that way they are forced to eat more algea. Just make sure you don't over feed that way you avoid any unwanted critters in your tank like planaria, hydras ect...

If you have fish in the tank the amanos as they get bigger, will swim up and snag any food that the can get thier little "hands" on :heh: 

Amanos are always a plus in any planted tank and will always be busy cleaning.


----------



## Adragontattoo (Jun 3, 2007)

my amanos know where the current lands flake at and will haul tail to that area whenever food enters the tank.


----------



## Revernance (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks for the response. 

I do have another question. 
I'd like to keep a group of amano in my planted tank. I also want to breed some guppies in there. Will the amanos catch and eat the fish fry?


----------



## Scipio (Feb 18, 2008)

The fry should be safe. I have 2 fully grown amanos totaly ignore new born cherry shrimplets..... unless the shrimplets get to close to the amanos during feeding. The amanos will just push them away or swim off if it gets swarmed by a bunch of shrimplets.

The will eat fry if it has died but they won't go hunting for them.


----------



## Revernance (Aug 20, 2007)

Hi scipio.
What do you mean by your last sentence? 

I've heard of amanos catching and eating frys from people. I guess it's a matter of different amano personality?


----------



## Scipio (Feb 18, 2008)

Ops I missed the Y at the end of "the"

"They will eat fry if it has died but they won't go hunting for them"

So if the fry die, the amanos will eat it if they find it.... for that matter so will the cherries and every other shrimp. But I don't think amanos will kill the fry to eat them. It is possible that some amanos might kill small critters like fry and shrimplets. But from my observation, my fully grown amanos won't kill my cherry shrimplets and I feed every other day to get them to work a bit more on the algea.

I did have some ghost shrimps in my 125g and I used to wonder why I always had so many berried cherries and only saw so few shrimplets. Well I found out on another forum that ghost shrimps will eat shrimplets and I ended up taking out all the ghosts. A week later my 125g a swarmming with cherry shrimplets.


----------

